# What is a Whimple P?



## Gaper (Jan 8, 2004)

Was at a local fish store in Jersey and in a 20 gallon there was by itself a "whimple piranha"..No pics, just wondering if anyone has any info.

It was $85 bucks which seemed like alot for a 3 inch p....Nice silver color and high back with a sharp yellow dont on both cheeks....Any info would be great :nod:

thanks


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The wimple piranha is of the genus Catoprion and gets to a size of 5 inches or so. It's not taxonomically a piranha. It is a scale eater and fin nipper so better not to have it with any other fish, though I've heard of some keeping them together with their own kind.

Check out OPEFE for more.


----------



## grumble (Feb 4, 2004)

As slanted said the Wimple piranha is in a genus of its own and not a true piranha. Still, they are interesting fish and for 85$ not a bad deal...


----------



## Gaper (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks for the replys......I figured it not an actual p since I had not read or heard of it in any relation to all the normal piranha species..

It has a nice look to it, but I have no use for it any tanks I own.

$85 a good deal on one of those







Wow, figured they priced it high, this fish store I visit just to see what they got as far as plants since they get nice large freshwater's I never see....But as far as their fish I get silently upset since most of their displays are 20 gallons with "large" fish (i.e. 9inch Redtooth Trigger, and 15inch Snowflake eel) that can hardley move...typical









Hard to find any info online about the Whimple thanks again....


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Catoprion Mento...visit OPEFE for further info :nod: !


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

where are you located. I see them in wisconsin at $40 for a 4-5"


----------

